# IPA - Indigo Pacific Capital



## tryit (3 October 2005)

Does anyone have a clue as to why IPA (Indigo Pacific) has not made an upward move since they declared their first dividend (November 30th)? I am new to investing in shares and am unsure if this is the time to buy more or just hold?


----------



## OzBoz (3 July 2008)

*IPA What's happened to the final 08 dividend?*

Does anyone have any info on why IP has not paid the final installment of the 07/08 dividend which was due in May.

Sound investment practices call for selling off shares in any company which fails to pay a dividend, but before doing that, I need to find out if the dividend has merely been delayed.

Cheers
Brian


----------

